# LGD training advice online



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Does anyone know of good sources for Livestock guardian training online?
What are your favorite sites? (I have the book "Livestock Protection Dogs 
Selection, Care and Training") 


Our rescued Kuvasz girl is coming home tomorrow!!! I've been preparing and learning every chance I get, but I still want more input!!!!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I've posted this a number of times but not sure if I've posted it to a request by you so here it is:

http://shahbazinanatolianshepherds.com/tablecon.htm

PS Good luck with your Kuvasz! Is she one that came out of Binghampton? I hope you'll post pictures!


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes, she's a Karpati Rescue. 
I will post pics...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This site may have some info you could use : http://www.lgd.org/

Take a look at this one too: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/maremmasheepdog.htm

I realize the second one is not a Kuvasz. But I like to show off my Maremma, Beau! LOL Good luck with your new dog


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Duh, meant to start a new thread....


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2005)

This is a good read: http://www.bountifulfarm.com/lgd_seminar.htm

Sofia


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Heres a highly trianed Maremma in "Stealth Mode" LOL


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for the links.

Great pics! Love that Maremma... I need a job like that!


----------

